
After 3 Years of Work, Chrome Killed My Extension and Won’t Tell Me Why - mikob
https://medium.com/@miko_89964/after-3-years-of-work-chrome-killed-my-extension-and-wont-tell-me-why-83a3f8d65cbc
======
thephyber
{Google, Apple, Steam, etc} all do this with their walled gardens. It's sad,
but it's not unique.

Perhaps if there were way to make the rules more programmatic and less
ambiguous, these might be easier to resolve (like writing code to fulfill unit
tests). But I suppose it probably still gets evaluated by humans on a
subjective judgement, even if there is an objective rubric for most of the
requirements.

~~~
EricE
Initially I was a fan of the curation approach, particularly for Apple and iOS
since it was a new platform. Sadly, it's obvious that none of them can keep up
with all the reasonable edge cases. Curation just doesn't scale and I don't
see AI/ML or anything else closing the gap any time soon.

------
thro1
This made me even more depressive.

I stopped developing browser extensions when Mozilla killed their only
competitive advantage over Google and allowed Webextensions only.

------
anon4reasons
This happened to me as well, and my extension was quite popular and very
lucrative.

What I ended up doing was uploading it to the store under a new category and
hoped it would be reevaluated under different people or constraints and it
worked. Has been up and running for over a year.

------
fortyseven
And this is why I stopped developing for Google's platforms. Extensions?
Android? Forget it. Been abused by their rancid practices too many times, and
heard too many similar horror stories. Not worth it.

------
indigodaddy
Surprised this got no comment traction. This is outrageous. Why on earth can’t
Google just identify the exact infraction? Absolutely ridiculous.

------
jackandamydev
What rejection message ae ou receiving? Maybe I can help Amy

